# 9.2.1 Seems to need a ton or RAM



## holmBrew (Sep 17, 2001)

I just notice that 9.2.1 is giving itself almost 60 MB of RAM!!!!

This seems a bit excessive, considering my prior 9.1.4 installed only needed about 30 MB.  Has any one else noticed this?


----------



## twyg (Sep 18, 2001)

WOW!  
How many extensions are you running? How many fonts do you have living in the system folder? 
I've certainly not seen that much RAM use off of just the upgrade. I would strongly recommend going through extensions manager, and deciding what you need or don't. IMHO even if everything runs fine with that much use, I would still pull some cp/extensions/fonts out.

(or just by 1 gig of memory  )


----------



## CyberGreg (Sep 19, 2001)

I just checked my iBook 500 that has 384 MB and finder was using 45MB.

I agreee, check extensions...

Good luck


----------



## holmBrew (Sep 19, 2001)

Would it make a difference that Virtual Memory is off.  Because I was looking at my desktop at home and it only uses about 26 MB for the OS, but Virtual Memory is on (256MB).

-Update-
Hmmm.  I just went through my extentions and moved a bunch of fonts and that had no effect, but when i turned on VM, the OS Ram usage dropped by 25 MB.
-----------


----------



## twyg (Sep 19, 2001)

That's a big jump, but not totally unheard of from what I understand. I guess that's why Apple always has VM turned on even if it's 1MB above your max hardware. 

Unless you've got a program that hates VM (like a lot of games out there) just keep it on. From personal expriences it's not nearly as bad to run as it used to be. (Anyone remember Photoshop 2.5? VM & it used to riot!)

Later, and good luck Jason!


----------



## Murderer909 (Sep 21, 2001)

I have the same problem...my numbers arent too high...less than 40 megs...but still, my system after being up for a while will slow much more dramatically than it did with good ole 9.1....I want my 9.1 back...or I want Apple to fix 9.2.1


----------



## twyg (Sep 21, 2001)

I've got a powerbook firewire, with 100 less mHz, one less processor  and the same amount of RAM. I put 9.2.1 on over everything, and I have to agree it went rather slowly. (Used up 31 MB of RAM, before I turned off all the useless shit in EM)

So... I did what all folks do when they're tired of troubleshooting, and wiped the machine. Installed 9, then 9.1, and then 9.2.1. This powerBook hasn't run faster! I put 10.0.3, and then 10.0.4. Still slick as snot, and classic starts up about 30% quicker now w/ 9.2.1. 

Maybe there's a problem w/ dual processors? That's the only other thing besides wiping the drive. Who can really say that he or she hates starting w/ a clean slate anyway 

Just my $0.02


----------



## rmcquistion (Sep 22, 2001)

Would it be possible that if you upgrade from Mac OS 9 to 9.1 then Mac uses more hard drive space and memory RAM, and if upgraded again to 9.2.1 then it would use even more hard drive space and memory RAM?

I asked this becasue I upgrade my Mac PowerPC from 7.6 to 9.0 and it went so slow so I re-format hard drive and install 9.0 and it runs better. 

I think you could re-format hard drive and re-install 9.2.1.

Warning -- Format erase everything on your hard drive and you'll never have it back!


----------



## holmBrew (Sep 24, 2001)

That could be possible, it may have a defrag sort of effect.


----------



## MacCheetah3 (Sep 27, 2001)

Hi
No. That is extensions.  Mine is currently using 49.4MB but at some point in time maybe 9.1 used like 54MB on my G4.  If you have a lot of apps with a lot of extensions it will do this.  No big deal get more RAM and turn off any unused extensions.  But VM does suck.  Because it uses the hard drive which is probably like 1,000 times slower than RAM.  Not a good thing to do.


----------



## anerki (Oct 1, 2001)

Hyo

All application that run under Classic use an excessive amount of RAM if Virtual Memory is off ... ALWAYS leave it on unless it needs to be turned off for a certain game. 

Maybe you want to check your extensions too, I made a list some minutes ago with stuff that's turned off on my Macs ... I probably forgot most of it, but it might be worthwile to take a look at. The Mac OS 9.2.1 and earlier forum

"Poll: OS 9.2.1 totally vegtablized my iMac Rev. A"

Ciao
.anerki


----------

